# WARNING for those applying for TRP from London



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

This may not apply to everywhere, but certainly does for UK citizens applying from London.

I recently submitted my application for a temporary residency permit as a life partner of a South African citizen (20/02/2015) at London. On reaching the counter I was told that my partner and I would need to attend an interview.

This appears to be another new thing that they have introduced without informing anybody. It creates an uneven playing field for those submitting from here as opposed to anywhere else and is now going to cost us a lot of money that we had not accounted for.

My partner and I appointed attorneys to help with our application and they have confirmed that the interview process is now a requirement. They too were shocked at the sudden need for this and could not understand why.

I am just posting here to inform others in the same situation as us so they do not get a nasty surprise when they go to submit their application in London without knowing this. Hopefully knowing this will also allow you to arrange your trips and applications to avoid spending extra money on flights and other costs.

I submitted my application without my partner there and I was given a collection date of 18/03/2015. The interview is due for that time but I will not book flights until I know this is confirmed. Hopefully too, I will be able to collect my visa/permit that same day, although this is still to be confirmed.

Hopefully the employees of the two companies I know of that come on here (Fynbos and LegalMan) will be able to give further details on this as they find out more themselves and whether this applies for all embassies abroad at this time. I have been told it will come into effect at all places but for now it seems as if it is only at London.

I am posting here just to let people know and maybe not all of my facts are clear, so the best thing you can all do is check and make sure. Furthermore, I think this only applies for first time applicants for this permit.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

courtneyjude said:


> This may not apply to everywhere, but certainly does for UK citizens applying from London.
> 
> I recently submitted my application for a temporary residency permit as a life partner of a South African citizen (20/02/2015) at London. On reaching the counter I was told that my partner and I would need to attend an interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

I PM'd you. It is the short message, not the long messages


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi courtneyjude, 

I have responded to your PM and I hope you resolve your issue accordingly.


----------

